# Tankmates for 6 neon tetras and 1 betta fish in 10 gallon planted tank



## Npinja (Aug 12, 2013)

Can anyone recommend tank mates for 6 neon tetras and 1 betta that are living in a 10 gallon planted tank? Please specify recommended quantity of the tank mate if you are able to. Thanks!


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

I'd only get a few shrimp at most, the emptier the tank the betta.

(see what I did)


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

You're pretty much maxed out with the betta and neon tetras. Maybe a nerite snail if you have a lot of algae, but nothing else.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> (see what I did)


Yes I do it all the time, it makes me feel betta.



> Can anyone recommend tank mates for 6 neon tetras and 1 betta


IMO that tank cant handle anything else but a few shrimp, That the Betta may eat anyway.


----------



## Npinja (Aug 12, 2013)

For the nerite snail, how many would I be able to get? Same for the ghost shrimp.


----------



## Npinja (Aug 12, 2013)

If I move the betta into another tank, then what would I be able to add? I have seen people add 3-5 platys, a bunch of ghost shrimp, and 1-2 other fish as well but they have no betta in their tank. Maybe some guppies? Also, would I need to feed the nerite snail or ghost shrimp anything? If so, what do I feed them?


----------



## Aquastar (Jul 17, 2015)

A single nertite, and the eggs are miserable anyway, so only one, you may need to supplement with algae wafers.
Maybe 3 ghosties, he may eat them though, no supplements should be needed, if you did move the betta, I'd get 2 more neons. Can we see a picture of the tank? Then we can help choose nice looking fish for the tank.


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

With smaller fish like Bettas Loaches Tetras, My rule is 1 gallon of water per fish and only if other conditions are met.

I have 1 Betta, 9 Kuhli loaches, 6 Albino cory cats, 1 baby BN, 2 Mystery snails, in my 18 gallon 2 foot tank I run a canister filter that holds about 2 gallons of water when its full of media, That equals about 1 gallon of water per fish and my fish are small, I also have a bunch of shrimp and Trumpet snails, The reason I can get away with this is because, My tank is filtered by a canister filter is cycled has a air powered sponge filter and heavily planted with lots of floating plants and I do 2, 25 to 50% water changes weekly. 

If your tank is heavily planted air rated cycled with a big filter and you are willing to keep the water crystal clean, you could throw in say 2 nerites and about 10 shrimp. BUT with a tank that small expect the betta to eat them all in time.


----------



## Npinja (Aug 12, 2013)

I haven't gotten the tank yet. I'm doing all my preparation before I get everything just to ensure that I provide the fish with the best possible home. Sorry for the confusion.

What's the difference between a mystery snail and a nerite snail? And do snails produce a lot of waste?


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Nerite snails are smaller and eat only algae. The tank needs have a constant algae supply. They often don't recognize supplements, so you may need to grow algae on a rock in the window for them.

Most snail species seem to make a ton of waste. They are also beneficial.

Guppies make a ton of waste, too. I wouldn't recommend them in a 10 gallon unless they're the only fish species in there, especially if you don't have all males.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

Aquastar said:


> A single nertite, and the eggs are miserable anyway, so only one, you may need to supplement with algae wafers.
> Maybe 3 ghosties, he may eat them though, no supplements should be needed, if you did move the betta, I'd get 2 more neons. Can we see a picture of the tank? Then we can help choose nice looking fish for the tank.


Nerites won't touch algae wafers and most won't eat veggies. They need a constant supply of real fresh algae. Luckily you can grow it quite easily - just stick a few rocks in a jar of tank water and put it in the sun.


----------

